# Die sinnfreieste Methode



## Ayi (26. Juli 2012)

Viele Wege führen bekanntlich nach Rom. Manche davon sind sinnvoller als andere. In diesem Spiel ist es eure Aufgabe, die sinnfreiesten Wege zu erkennen, die zum genannten Ziel führen. Also Beispiel:

Poster A schreibt: Die sinnfreieste Methode, um nach Dalaran zu gelangen, ist...
Poster B schreibt: ... sich für die Instanz "Violette Festung" anzumelden, sich dort sterben lassen und bevor man den Geist abgeholt hat, die Gruppe verlassen. (funktioniert tatsächlich ^^)

Je absurder eure Ideen, desto besser. Danach seid ihr dran, euch ein Thema zu überlegen, von dem ihr die sinnfreieste Methode wissen wollt. Es muss sich dabei nicht um WoW-Themen handeln wie in meinem Beispiel, es können auch ganz allgemeine Themen sein.


*Die sinnfreieste Methode, um in das eigene Haus/Wohnung zu gelangen, ist...*


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

die Scheibe des Kellerfenster einzuschlagen 

Die sinnfreieste Methode um schnelles Geld zu bekommen, ist...


----------



## Ayi (26. Juli 2012)

Geldbündel an einen Geparden zu binden. Das ist dann wirklich schnelles Geld, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. 

Die sinnfreieste Methode, um in einem Artikel der Tageszeitung erwähnt zu werden ist...


----------



## Arosk (26. Juli 2012)

Auf einem Gorilla durch die Stadt zu reiten.

Die sinnfreieste Methode, um eine Wurst zu kaufen, ist...


----------



## Ayi (26. Juli 2012)

den eigenen Hund mit in den Fleischerladen reinzunehmen. Dieser klaut sich bestimmt eine Wurst, die man dann als Besitzer des Tieres bezahlen und somit kaufen muss.

Die sinnfreieste Methode, Langeweile zu vertreiben, ist...


----------



## ego1899 (3. August 2012)

Da sitzen und warten bis die Langeweile von alleine verfliegt...

Die sinnfreieste Methode eine Frau zu befriedigen (sexuell)...


----------



## Miss Mojo (12. Oktober 2012)

"Hier haste 100 €, kauf Dir was schönes!" 

Die sinnfreieste Methode gekündigt zu werden?


----------



## luramxD (6. Februar 2013)

Einen Riesenelefanten mit zum Vater-Sohn-Tag mitzunehmen und dann zu behaupten er sei seine Tochter.

Die sinnfreieste Methode um kurz vor der Geburt ins Krankenhaus zu gelangen?


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Februar 2013)

Sich selbst die Nippel abreisen und jemanden Geld dafür zu bieten, den Krankenwagen zu rufen.

Die sinnfreieste Methode um daneben zu pinkeln?


----------



## Magogan (6. Februar 2013)

Versuchen zu treffen und trotzdem daneben pinkeln ^^Das ist wirklich sinnfrei ...

Die sinnfreieste Methode, eine Pizza zu bestellen?


----------



## Rosa Zora (8. Februar 2013)

Mit dem Fahrrad zum Lieferdienst fahren, dort hektisch die bestellung durch den Türspalt rufen und sich dann wieder aufs Fahrrad schwingen um rechtzeitig zur Lieferung wieder Zuhause zu sein.


Die sinnfreieste Methode einen PC zu reparieren?


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Februar 2013)

Alle Einzelteile, die verbaut sind 1:1 nachkaufen, jedes Teil auszutauschen, bis das kaputte gefunden worden ist und das kaputte Teil zusammen mit den Ersatzteilen wegschmeißen.

Die sinnfreiste Methode um Eiscreme zu essen?


----------



## luramxD (10. Februar 2013)

Wasser trinken und sich in die Kühltruhe legen.

Die Sinnfreieste Methode um nach einem Date zu fragen?


----------

